# Something for a rainy Saturday



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Working on this pattern for a butt wrap; not complete but this is what I managed to get done today.

One day someone needs to tell me how to post pics like everyone else


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Walt, that's just falt awesome. Out of curiosity, is that gold the pale gold that Gudebrod sells? I bought some today because it caught my eye and I really liked it. Going to put it to use tonight. 

As for images, it's easiest to use the







codes. You put the link to your pictures in between those two, and it should just display the picture. You can try the preview post feature to make sure it works before posting. I use Photobucket for all my photos, and it works great because it automatically generates the codes that you can just copy and paste in for whatever pictures you want to use. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet as usual


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Terry,

Thanks for the reply, and the picture help.

Actually there are 3 golds in this, the underwrap is FishHawk Gold 1; the wrap has FishHawk Gold and an old spool of gold nylon marked "Sunset Line & Twine Co. Color 19


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Mud,


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Any photo hosting site will do. I'm more familiar with Photobucket than anything, so that's all I can really speak to. You should be able to go ahead and do it with Image Shack as well though. I'll see if I can put a write up together tomorrow that has a step-by-step for you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

mud said:


> sweet as usual


Yep


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow,that looks amazing.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice again Walt.*

Looks like I need to get back into a practice rod and cross a few more patterns with, 4, five then 6 wraps and so on.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Firespyder7 said:


> Looks like I need to get back into a practice rod and cross a few more patterns with, 4, five then 6 wraps and so on.


an old brookstick is a good practice item...


----------

